# Bargain! 32GB Class 10 SDHC card going for £27.



## editor (Mar 28, 2011)

This is well cheap for a Class 10 32GB card!
http://www.7dayshop.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=777_6&products_id=111247&r=20110325

I reckon I'm going to order one....


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2011)

Well, I've ordered one!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 29, 2011)

That is cheap...now if only the micro flavor would drop in price a bit more.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2011)

I think I'll shimmy this thread over to the photo gear thread as I'm sure a few snappers will be interested.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 30, 2011)

Global Stoner said:


> That is cheap...now if only the micro flavor would drop in price a bit more.


 
For your phone?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought I saw a micro one going pretty cheap - but I'm guessing class 10 won't work in my cheapo camcorders ...


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Mar 30, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> For your phone?


 
That's the one!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Apr 9, 2011)

Just ordered a class 10 32 micro SD job from ebay £34 posted. 

Finally can carry around a half decent amount of music.


----------

